# Amazon flex errors



## KathyG (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

were you deactivated


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I had an instance last week as well, not nearly as bad as above. On my last Whole Foods stop, I scanned all packages and the app kept going back to ,” scan 6 packages “

I called live support and they showed it as Delivey completed. I was worried for a few days that I’d get hit with a late delivery, but it worked itself out.


----------



## KathyG (Nov 18, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> were you deactivated


Not really. Support shows my account- Especially that last block I had on June 5th.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's your phone. My flex phone is only used for flex. Nothing else.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Welcome to the jungle, we got fun and games...


----------

